# S&w 500



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

Does anyone own a S&W 500? If so, what in the US, besides brown bear and alligators, can you hunt w/ it without destroying your trophy? I'd love to be able to justify getting one one day but for that much money I have to be able to do more w/ it than just punch paper.

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TXWheeledShooter said:


> I'd love to be able to justify getting one one day but for that much money I have to be able to do more w/ it than just punch paper.


That's the problem, as I see it. You can't just go shoot it for fun, because 2 or 3 rounds is about all the fun you can stand. :mrgreen:

For me, if I'm hunting something worthy of a .50 caliber handgun, I'm going to carry a rifled slug gun, instead. I love .44 magnums, and you can shoot .44 specials in them for plinking fun, so they make sense to me, as a handgun capable of hunting medium sized game.

But I'm just not enough of a man to be able to enjoy a steady diet of .500 magnum.


----------



## TXWheeledShooter (Mar 14, 2010)

Bisley,

I've only ever shot a .50 cal rifle, not a pistol yet. Is it a real wrist-breaker? I was hoping the porting helped out a little but w/ a .50 you need more than a little help w/ recoil. I plan on getting a .44 mag hunter revolver for deer but do you think, even in it's largest bullet size, it could take out anything bigger? Also, are hollow points helpful or detrimental in hunting?

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

I have shot a deer with one and isn't as devastating on meat as most would believe. In fact it makes about the same amount of energy as a 308 Winchester. I believe the bullet design mitigates the fact that the round does put a deer down like right now but its about 700-1000 ft/lbs of energy shy of the 300 Magnums out there. Still amazing performance out of a handgun but making it perfect for Handgun hunting of any game on the planet, LOL. Not fun to shoot for recreation though unless you shoot downloaded ammunition known as 500 S & W Special which CorBon sells and maybe a few others. If you reload you will have fun with this cartridge as there are many possbilities. I will agree that if you can't do it with a 44 Magnum just shoot a rifle, but there are some things we have to do just for the fun of it! If you want cheap fun and still want to hunt Bear and alligators and everything else the 44 Mag will do it and the 454 Casull will get it there slightly quicker and flatter but the 44 Mag will get the job done while being cheaper to reload for. If you only want to shoot deer sized game and down, don't discount the reputable 357 Mag out of a longer barrel with 180 grain Bullets.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

TXWheeledShooter said:


> Bisley,
> 
> I've only ever shot a .50 cal rifle, not a pistol yet. Is it a real wrist-breaker? I was hoping the porting helped out a little but w/ a .50 you need more than a little help w/ recoil. I plan on getting a .44 mag hunter revolver for deer but do you think, even in it's largest bullet size, it could take out anything bigger? Also, are hollow points helpful or detrimental in hunting?


I haven't fired a .500, nor have I hunted with a pistol, so assume that my advice is worth exactly what you are paying for it. :mrgreen:

I have shot a lightweight .44 magnum, and it was too much for me, even though I do like .44 magnum in a full sized Ruger or S&W. It is an accurate round at 50 yards, and not too shabby at hundred, if the shooter is up to it.

Personally, I would use a self-defense type JHP round on whitetail deer, and either hardcast lead or FMJ on feral hogs or large dangerous game, for its superior penetration qualities. But again, I have never shot either with a handgun, so this is only speculation.


----------



## Sw500 (Oct 4, 2015)

I shot the 4.5" s&w 500 with 500 gr hornady cartridges, and it was definitely manageable. This week I will shoot the 8.3" model with several different factory and hand loads. It does kiçk more than a desert eagle 50ae, but with good grip and stànce it is not too bad. The 50bmg rifle, while a much larger cartridge, is in a much heavier gun, so not bad either. I do live in a swamp, and this will be my new gator gun.


----------



## Wolfstein (Jun 2, 2015)

I first saw a Smith 500 on the show Alaska State Troopers. I just had to have one. I got it just to have and punch holes in paper occasionally. The one I have has a 6 1/2" barrel. Fun to shoot 3 or 4 rounds. Here is my son shooting it. The other pic compares it to a Rossi model 68 .38 special.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

It's not just the recoil factor, unless you reload, who could afford to feed that brute? Factory ammo prices for it are insanely high.
You couldn't afford the ammo it would require to shoot it enough to get to be good with it. IMO. I have a RSRH in .454 Casull, I reload for it, but all I reload for it now are warm .45 Colt loads. Easier on the arthritis in my shoulders, and they still do a number on deer and elk. I handled a .500 once, and I thought my Ruger was heavy.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had a S&W 500 for a year. The problem with it is not so much the recoil (for me), but the gun itself. My S&W went back for warranty repair twice in the year I had it. Internal parts were replaced both times. If you shoot a handful of rounds/year, it might be OK but I shot around 50 rounds of mid-power handloads at each range visit & the internal parts kept wearing out, affecting the timing.

The Smith & Wesson 500 is not a gun for long-term use. I'm considering a Magnum Research BFR.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I find I mitigate much of the recoil by wearing a padded bicycling glove on my right hand. I actually seldom shoot full power stuff. I reload for it and I see no need to load heavy for normal range use. It is really quite pleasant to shoot with fairly mild loads.


----------



## Mtgrizzlymn (Sep 9, 2012)

I've shot 100s of rounds threw my sw 500, fantastic gun. Kicks a little but fun to shoot


----------

